# st georges asylum. (morpeth)



## peterc4 (Oct 11, 2013)

fancied this one for a while and was well worth it a top day out in the best company..

for the full set see http://www.petercostellophotography.com/st-georges-asylum-morpeth-asylum 

St George’s Park Hospital opened in 1859, as the Northumberland County Pauper Lunatic Asylum. During its first 125 years or so, mental health care in Northumberland was based, largely, in St George’s Hospital. Since 1985 however, services have been increasingly focused and provided in community settings. The pace of change has quickened significantly, leading not only to a reduction in patient numbers, but in changes to the provision of hospital accommodation.

Back in 1859 there were 100 male and 100 female patients. By 1888, as additional hospital buildings were being built, the population had risen to 267 men and 244 women and in 1890 the Asylum was renamed the County Mental Hospital. The name St George’s Hospital was adopted in 1937.

Much of the original St George’s Hospital site has now been sold to English Partnerships for future housing and business developments. The new purpose-built St George’s Park, located within the grounds of the old St George’s Hospital, has now replaced the existing sprawling, part Victorian built institution.
It closed down in 1995


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2013)

That's not at all creepy...


----------



## sweet pea (Oct 11, 2013)

I believe i had the pleasure of meeting you guys at sevs stunning photos as always


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2013)

Stunning! Amazing pics! 
Never seen a chequer ceiling before! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 11, 2013)

That's seriously nice. A few more miles racked up, too!


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 12, 2013)

Insane l!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great peely paint corridor.


----------



## OSPA (Oct 12, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning! Amazing pics!
> Never seen a chequer ceiling before!
> Thanks for sharing!



Me neither, I almost went crazy working out which way up the room was lol


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 12, 2013)

*Bostin stuff there mush!! Really does look like a fantastic mooch... *


----------

